# Dual OTA Adapter working for others?



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought one from eBay and one from Amazon. After a couple of hours they each died, I suspect because of overheating. I have to reboot the Hopper 3 to make it operational again for a couple of hours. Not very useful. I do have a cabinet, but with a thermostat and 4 large fans it is as cool as room air. Keep exchanging or does someone have another idea?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

i would definitely exchange them first regardless anything


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My oven has a thermostat. It was set to 450 for last nights dinner.

What temperature is it inside the cabinet? Mine is open air (room temperature) and has not failed (original Hopper).


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

James Long said:


> My oven has a thermostat. It was set to 450 for last nights dinner.
> 
> What temperature is it inside the cabinet? Mine is open air (room temperature) and has not failed (original Hopper).


78 degrees, just like the rest of the room.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Plug the module into the front USB jack so you can put the module outside of the cabinet. See if that improves things.


----------



## speedboat (Sep 22, 2009)

My cabinet was set to 76 degrees. As long as the cabinet and room temp was 76 or higher, my fans would run and the OTA dongle was fine, but we had a couple of cool nights recently and the fans shut down and my OTA dongle over heated and appeared to have been unplugged to the Hopper 3. A separate, always running fan pointed at the dongle seems a more permanent solution.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I also have this problem. I just tried the dual ota dongle again this weekend, same result. 
Just testing it out, I had a problem immediately. When recording 1 ota channel & watching a 2nd, the 2nd was horrible to watch, with so many break ups
After a couple of hours, I couldn't get any ota channel with it. Changed back to the older single tuner & had no problem receiving the signal.
Sure wish they would have made the HWS like the 722 receivers, with the built in dual ota tuner. With the wireless joey, can't even begin to watch a local
channel because of the break ups. Good old Dish, talk about improving technology, but always a step backwards & continual price increases & disputes


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

just received the newest dual ota tuner & it works much better than the original dual tuner. much cooler, now I can watch ota channels on my wireless joey without
the constant breakups.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bnewt said:


> just received the *newest dual ota tuner *& it works much better than the *original dual tuner*. much cooler, now I can watch ota channels on my wireless joey without
> the constant breakups.


can you tell the technical differences ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The AirTV dual over the air tuner also works with the Hopper, better than the original Dish dual tuner dongle -only $29.00.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> only $29.00


Amazon is selling it for $119 &#8230; what store have for $29 ?


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

they have been talking about it on the other site for a few weeks now. 

Sounds like its working great.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

AirTV.com dual OTA adapter works on the Hopper 3, probably on Wally and H2 also.

AirTv is at the least a partner of Dish probably a subsidiary, it makes sense they would not reinvent the wheel for their OTA adapter and apparently they did not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> AirTV.com dual OTA adapter works on the Hopper 3, probably on Wally and H2 also.


AirTV.net ... not .com


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Products | AirTV


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

The airtv unit is white
there is also another unit that is black & cost around $60
I bought both, & I don't see any difference in picture quality


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

They both have the same innerds, you just get to donate and extra $30 to Dish for the black plastic case.


----------

